# Dog nursing kitten!



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

We have a 9 week old kitten that has bonded with our dog very well and this morning the kitten went up to the dog when she was sleeping and started suckling off her!

I don't know why but she kept at it for a long time. It's not like the dog is producing anything for her. Maybe she's doing it for comfort? She probably misses her mama 

The dog is a bit confused and only let's the kitten suckle when she's really asleep and doesn't notice hahah
But she does kind of treat her like a puppy, like she licks her butt and her ears.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Awww! Now that's something!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's adorable.


----------



## HereComesTheSun (Jan 14, 2013)

Right in the feelings. :tear:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

That's cute. What a good dog. I have a dog and a kitten that suck blankets. The dog is six years old and has had her blanket since she was eight weeks old(we found her at four weeks old) the kitten is two months. I'm sure if they had a willing dog they would suckle them too.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

They are such a good pair! And the dog finally has a friend. 
The kitten also suckles on a fluffy paw print cushion I have on my bed! She must really miss her muma


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

She could actually be making milk for her.  I got a young barely weaned kitten once, and my little dog fell in love with it! She always was the "motherly" type, and that little dog started producing milk and nursed that little cat for weeks! It was so cute!


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a three year old Siamese that still does this! He will suck wool or our dogs ( if they hold still!) he especially seems to like my poodle ( maybe its the hair texture) smh

http://cats.about.com/od/obsessiveness/f/woolsucking.htm


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

my mastiff let a calf (yes like cow baby) suckle off her to the point where it brought her into milk!!!!! I thought I was going to die when I finally figured out WHY my never been bred dog was in full milk and radiographs showed no pups!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is so sweet


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Can she start producing milk? That would be so cute


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

if the kitten keeps doing it and the dog is not spayed - yes could happen!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That really would be something hahaha! 

Also I just read that link and yeah we took her at 8 weeks so she must just still be wanting to suckle a lot. Also my dog is a poodle! Haha. She has a very nice soft belly.


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol maybe it's a poodle thing . I have a double whammy a poodle and a Siamese. According to that article Siamese are a lot more likely to do that. Oh well, it's kinda cute when he drools on the dog.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

It's so precious! The dog doesn't allow it when she's fully concious though haha


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

My aunt had a dog that all 23 grown cats would suck on . Sooooooo iv seen it before


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

It's just so precious :')


----------

